
AEC Free Software Directory - app4soft
https://wiki.osarch.org/index.php?title=AEC_Free_Software_directory
======
app4soft
"AEC Free Software directory" include _free software_ related to the _AEC_
(Architecture, Engineering & Construction) industry.

Here is "AEC Free Software directory" _discussion thread_ [0] on _OSArch
Community_ [1]

[0] [https://community.osarch.org/discussion/7/aec-free-
software-...](https://community.osarch.org/discussion/7/aec-free-software-
directory)

[1] [https://community.osarch.org/discussion/6/welcome-to-the-
osa...](https://community.osarch.org/discussion/6/welcome-to-the-osarch-
community)

